# recommend me a metal or rock band



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

roseyrox said:


> Strapping Young Lad - Dire Consequences holy!! this song is so epic. i love it so much!!!!! i am in trance. i really appreciate your recommandations. you sure know a lot.


Nope I just know what I like. I found Devin 20 years ago, he wrote a ton of stuff in various styles, some is meh, some is the epitome of epic, can't summarize.


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

Some classics for you


* *
















* *
















* *















Slightly less old

* *


----------



## roseyrox (Jun 2, 2018)

bigstupidgrin said:


> Some classics for you


oh yay all my favs togather


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

A great album few people know : Tracedawn - Ego Anthem


* *


----------



## roseyrox (Jun 2, 2018)

IDontThinkSo said:


> A great album few people know : Tracedawn - Ego Anthem


oh wow so rich in melody and so much going on i love it. exciting and rough all the way. i love it as always lol what can i say


----------



## PinkLink (May 19, 2018)

There's way to many songs to choose from this band, but here's one of their best that's also more accessible.


----------



## roseyrox (Jun 2, 2018)

PinkLink said:


> There's way to many songs to choose from this band, but here's one of their best that's also more accessible.


At first, song made me feel a bit stresssed because melody stops and continues throughout the song, but i checked the albums other songs and i think i got used to them. they have a really distinct sound. i think they are good because it takes my focus into the song and makes me think of nothing else. also another thing i like is their repetetive melodies in songs a lot, that always makes me to addicted to songs and makes me get lost in them


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Dream Theater
Porcupine Tree
Opeth
Mastodon


----------



## Flow Ozzy (Nov 7, 2015)

I started from the earlier bands, Rock, Hard Rock morphing into Heavy Rock than Metal ... 

Uriah Heep : (a very underrated band IMO)


----------



## Flow Ozzy (Nov 7, 2015)

Proto-thrash: 











First thrash song IMO: 






Venom are generally considered a very shitty band, but their influence is huge on thrash and black metal... Venom fans claim that they kickstarted all the 'extreme metal' genres (thrash metal, black metal).


----------



## Flow Ozzy (Nov 7, 2015)

Iron Maiden (Paul Dianno era) ... sometimes people forget that part of Maiden altogether :sad:


----------



## Flow Ozzy (Nov 7, 2015)

Metal Ballads :


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

The modern thrash metal scene mostly sucks... mostly...

Here's an exception, Vector - Terminal Redux.


----------



## Flow Ozzy (Nov 7, 2015)

I forgot to mention Rainbow (the pioneers of Power Metal)


----------



## roseyrox (Jun 2, 2018)

Hywen Mrath said:


> I forgot to mention Rainbow (the pioneers of Power Metal)


i love rainbow and dio so much... he has so powerful and beautiful voice. the song gates of babylon is like religion to me. 
it has so many layers it takes me away to another dimension


----------



## roseyrox (Jun 2, 2018)

IDontThinkSo said:


> The modern thrash metal scene mostly sucks... mostly...
> 
> Here's an exception, Vector - Terminal Redux.


i thought it was too fast for one second ( maybe because i am really tired today) but as i listen i realize i really like their riffs, its the kind that gets stuck in my head and thats the good kind. now as i listen i am sure i like it  thanks again


----------



## Flow Ozzy (Nov 7, 2015)

roseyrox said:


> i love rainbow and dio so much... he has so powerful and beautiful voice. the song gates of babylon song is like religion to me.
> it has so many layers it takes me away to another dimension


Ronnie James Dio had a very unique voice, actually back then in the early 'metal days' nearly every band had a different and unique sound cos probably most of the early hard rock/heavy metal singers actually went through a sort of a musical journey through different genres.

A video about Ronnie James Dio's early days in music:


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

roseyrox said:


> i thought it was too fast for one second ( maybe because i am really tired today) but as i listen i realize i really like their riffs, its the kind that gets stuck in my head and thats the good kind. now as i listen i am sure i like it  thanks again



Some blast beats here and there, it's like a new-wave Voivod.. I find their music lacking general direction, it's often emotionally monotone, but filled with great riffs and leads, many good ideas and not as light hearted and fake as many pseudo-rebel modern thrash bands.


----------



## roseyrox (Jun 2, 2018)

Hywen Mrath said:


> Ronnie James Dio had a very unique voice, actually back then in the early 'metal days' nearly every band had a different and unique sound cos probably most of the early hard rock/heavy metal singers actually went through a sort of a musical journey through different genres.
> 
> A video about Ronnie James Dio's early days in music:


he is so cute and young omg


----------



## Flow Ozzy (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

Devin Townsend...his old stuff...it's a nice mix of metal and rock. 






He has other old stuff, but this is the best of the old stuff.


----------



## BridgeB (May 22, 2018)

Random list, varying in genre: Heidevolk, Baroness, ASG, Clutch, Amon Amarth, Red Fang.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Led Zeppelin


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Guns 'n roses
Metallica
Rage against the machine


----------



## INFPsyche (Nov 13, 2014)

Volbeat?? They're my fave .. I don't know what else to suggest!!..

Sent from my LGLS676 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bastard (Feb 4, 2018)

No Fear Factory, huh?


* *






















Wisteria said:


> This is probably my favourate song by Amorphis


Amorphis is severely underrated. They've never made a bad album. They do have a bad habit of making really good songs Japan-only tracks though.


* *














Wisteria said:


> Devin Townsend's most metal album is Transcendence, which is progressive metal.


Wuh. That isn't even DTP's most metal album, let alone SLY. 


* *


----------

